# [SOLVED]get wireless card (Centrino Advanced-N 6205) working

## iamtakingiteasy

Hello, i have a wireless card

(lspci -nn)

```
03:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N 6205 [Taylor Peak] [8086:0085] (rev 34)
```

from Thinkpad X230

and it appeared as wlan0 after i built iwlwifi module and installed linux-firmware package (which had needed iwlwifi-6000g2a-5.ucode microcode).

The problem is that iwconfig reports "no wireless extentions" on this wlan0 interface.

I have tried different kernels: 

* 3.0.35

* 3.7.1

* 3.8.2

* and even 3.9.0-rc2 (from torvalds' linux.git) with pulled in linville's wireless-testing.git changeset

each with iwlwifi as module and as compiled-in-kernel, but no luck. "no wireless extentions".

Any hints on this card?Last edited by iamtakingiteasy on Tue Mar 12, 2013 1:34 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## BillWho

iamtakingiteasy,

Welcome to gentoo - the fun has just begun   :Very Happy: 

Can we get a look at dmesg | grep iwl  :Question: 

----------

## iamtakingiteasy

```

[    7.990142] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: irq 44 for MSI/MSI-X

[    8.022578] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: loaded firmware version 18.168.6.1

[    8.025063] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEBUG enabled

[    8.025067] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEBUGFS disabled

[    8.025069] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEVICE_TRACING enabled

[    8.025071] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEVICE_TESTMODE disabled

[    8.025073] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: CONFIG_IWLWIFI_P2P enabled

[    8.025075] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Detected Intel(R) Centrino(R) Advanced-N 6205 AGN, REV=0xB0

[    8.025286] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: L1 Enabled; Disabling L0S

[    8.041507] ieee80211 phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-agn-rs'

[    8.764909] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: L1 Enabled; Disabling L0S

[    8.771876] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Radio type=0x1-0x2-0x0

[    9.166849] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: L1 Enabled; Disabling L0S

[    9.173414] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Radio type=0x1-0x2-0x0

```

----------

## Gusar

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-7208958.html#7208958

----------

## iamtakingiteasy

 *Gusar wrote:*   

> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-7208958.html#7208958

 

Many thanks! Enabling CONFIG_CFG80211_WEXT solved my issue.

----------

